
Verizon to buy Irish software company Fleetmatics for $2.4bn - galaktor
https://www.siliconrepublic.com/companies/verizon-fleetmatics
======
chirau
Verizon is on a shopping spree. How much cash do they have? I wonder what the
end play is.

